# Chicagoland Orchid Festival 2011 - Sept. 23-25



## Sirius (Jun 21, 2011)

*Festival Info* 

The Chicagoland Orchid Growers Association presents the 2011, ninteenth Annual Chicagoland Orchid Festival

The festival takes place simultaneously at four different orchid greenhouse locations within the suburbs of Chicago. Spanning a three day period, the greehouses of Oak Hill Gardens, Windsong Orchids, Orchids by Hausermann, and Natt's Orchids will be open to the public during the festival.

Friday, September 23th 8am-5pm 
Saturday, September 24th 8am-5pm 
Sunday, September 25th 10am-3pm

The festival features a vast array of plants for sale by "guest growers," presentations by world-renowned orchid specialists, refreshments, special bargains, and the opportunity to stroll among the most exotic and beautiful plants found in nature.

The festival is sponsored by four well-known growers and certified members of the Chicagoland Orchid Growers Association (COGA). All four sites are within a 40-minute drive of each other and are run by experts in the field of orchid horticulture. To find out more about the flowers and events available at each location, contact the COGA members.

Area Accomodations:

*West Hotels*: Near Oak Hill Gardens
Holiday Inn
(Full Service Hotel with Restaurant and Bar!)
Call Dawn Ewing (sales manager) at (847) 488-9000 x 105 to get the "Oak Hill Gardens Orchid Festival" room rate of $79.00.

Hampton Inn in Elgin, IL (847) 931-1940
$79.00 per night, during the festival

Comfort Suites Elgin, IL 847-836-9500 
(Closest to Oak Hill) Reservations

Country Inn & Suites - Elgin, IL 847.426.6400

Towne Place Suites - Elgin, IL 847.608.6320

Baymont Inn - Elgin, IL 847.931.4800

*Centrally Located Hotels*: Midway between Growers
Holiday Inn - Schaumburg, IL 847.310.0500 

*East Hotels*: Near Hausermann & Fox Valley
Comfort Suites - Lombard, IL 630.268.1300 

Hampton Inn – Addison, IL 630-495-9511
(walk to restaurants and movie theatre)

Ask for special show rates at both of the above hotels!


----------



## Sirius (Jun 21, 2011)

I am going to Chicagoland this year, come hell or high water. Is anyone else going to make an appearance? 

I am getting a hotel for all three days. I would love to meet up with fellow Slippertalkers for dinner one night.

Does anyone know where I can find a list of the smaller vendors who are going to be there, in case I need to pre-order?


----------



## Ernie (Jun 22, 2011)

Sirius said:


> I am going to Chicagoland this year, come hell or high water. Is anyone else going to make an appearance?
> 
> I am getting a hotel for all three days. I would love to meet up with fellow Slippertalkers for dinner one night.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a list of the smaller vendors who are going to be there, in case I need to pre-order?



You're going to love it. There are several ST'ers in Chicagoland and N IN and WI and MI. Lots of the clubs from the surrounding states (MI, IN, WI, IA, MO, even MN) do a bus trip. 

Usually Oak Hill's site has a list of guest growers. Maybe not until closer to the date?


----------



## Sirius (Jun 22, 2011)

Missouri orchid societies are doing a bus trip, but I want more flexibility. I will keep my eye out on Oak Hill's site for the list.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2011)

Guest growers at Oak Hill - http://www.chicagolandorchidfestival.com/htm/oakhillgarden.html.
scroll about half way down.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

It's too early to tell yet, but I may try again to make the festival.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 24, 2011)

We'll be one of the "Guest Grower" at Hausermann's once again, along with Ecuagenera. Look forward to visiting with any and all ST'ers able to make it, especially those from the great state of New York:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, the pressure!


----------

